# تأملات وقراءات فى اللص اليمين  الجزء الثانى والأخير



## fikry (19 أبريل 2014)

*تأملات وقراءات فى اللص اليمين 
الجزء الثانى والأخير​مقدمة 
ولما كان الجميع يفترون على السيد المسيح تبرع ذاك اللص اليمين بشهادته الحسنة وكذبهم جميعا , نعم كل من أستنار بعمل الروح القدس يميز حالا مجد ذات السيد المسيح ويشهد له بغيرة ويقين شديد وبالحق هذا هو قانون إيماننا وقياسه أيضا لأن كل من لا يميز مجد السيد المسيح الذاتى وحقيقة شخصه كأبن الله وأبن الإنسان فليس له إيمان فيه , ولو أعترفنا به كنبى ومعلم إلى خلاف ذلك مما يتعلق بصفات بشرية فذلك لا يجعلنا مؤمنين حقيقيين بل ينبغى أن نعرفه كربنا وإلهنا القادر أن يخلصنا ويأخذنا معه إلى الفردوس ,علينا أن نؤمن بأن يسوع المتواضع المعلق على خشبة العار ليس هو إلا يهوة الرب إله إسرائيل وصاحب الملكوت المنتظر لنا جميعا .
قد قيل من أحد الآباء عن خلاص اللص اليمين أن الله شاء وخلص خاطئا واحدا على هذه الكيفية لكى لا ينقطع رجاء أحد بالخلاص , ولكنه لم يخلص هكذا إلا واحد فقط لكى لا يتجاسر أحد ,أحب اضيف حتى لا يساء فهم هذا القول وأن يحسب خلاص هذا اللص خلاصا إستثنائيا بل هو مثالا جميلا لحرص ربنا يسوع المسيح على خلاص الجميع عن طريق الصليب وموته , وأنه لن تتاح لأى أحد نفس الظروف المصاحبة لتوبة هذا اللص اليمين ولذلك قال هذا الأب الفاضل  لكنه لم يخلص هكذا إلا واحد فقط لكى لا يتجاسر أحد ,  وذلك لظهور بدعة الخلاص فى لحظة نتيجة التفسير الخاطىء لخلاص اللص اليمين .
وفى تأملاتنا فى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا سنرى أن اللص التائب وهو على آخر نسمة من حياته نال هذا النصيب الجيد مجانا كبولس الرسول وغيره من المؤمنين لأننا بالنعمة نخلص بالإيمان وذلك ليس منا فإنه عطية الله , فتعالوا نشوف القديس لوقا كتب أيه .
لوقا (23: 32- 43 ) 
الصلب
32وَجَاءُوا أَيْضاً بِاثْنَيْنِ آخَرَيْنِ مُذْنِبَيْنِ لِيُقْتَلاَ مَعَهُ.33وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى «جُمْجُمَةَ» صَلَبُوهُ هُنَاكَ مَعَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ، وَاحِداً عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ. 34فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ». وَإِذِ اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ اقْتَرَعُوا عَلَيْهَا.35وَكَانَ الشَّعْبُ وَاقِفِينَ يَنْظُرُونَ، وَالرُّؤَسَاءُ أَيْضاً مَعَهُمْ يَسْخَرُونَ بِهِ قَائِلِينَ: «خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ، فَلْيُخَلِّصْ نَفْسَهُ إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحَ مُخْتَارَ اللهِ!». 36وَالْجُنْدُ أَيْضاً اسْتَهْزَأُوا بِهِ وَهُمْ يَأْتُونَ وَيُقَدِّمُونَ لَهُ خَلاًّ،37قَائِلِينَ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ فَخَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ!». 38وَكَانَ عُنْوَانٌ مَكْتُوبٌ فَوْقَهُ بِأَحْرُفٍ يُونَانِيَّةٍ وَرُومَانِيَّةٍ وَعِبْرَانِيَّةٍ: «هَذَا هُوَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ». 39وَكَانَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ الْمُعَلَّقَيْنِ يُجَدِّفُ عَلَيْهِ قَائِلاً: «إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ، فَخَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ وَإِيَّانَا!» 40فَأَجَابَ الآخَرُ وَانْتَهَزَهُ قَائِلاً: «أَوَلاَ أَنْتَ تَخَافُ اللهَ، إِذْ أَنْتَ تَحْتَ هَذَا الْحُكْمِ بِعَيْنِهِ؟ 41أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَبِعَدْلٍ، لأَنَّنَا نَنَالُ اسْتِحْقَاقَ مَا فَعَلْنَا، وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ شَيْئاً لَيْسَ فِي مَحَلِّهِ». 42ثُمَّ قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «اذْكُرْنِي يَا رَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ». 43فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ».
أنجيل معلمنا لوقا
32* 32وَجَاءُوا أَيْضاً بِاثْنَيْنِ آخَرَيْنِ مُذْنِبَيْنِ لِيُقْتَلاَ مَعَهُ. ولكى تتم الآية التى قيلت فى أشعياء النبى (وأحصى مع أثمة) وكان الموضوع المقصود به أنهم يسخروا من السيد المسيح أكثر وذلك بوضعه بين اللصوص أو وضعوه على مستوى اللصوص ,و وهما لصان وهذان اللصان واحدا عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره وهم فى الأغلب كانا زملاء بارباس زعيمهم الذى أطلق سراحه بدلا من السيد المسيح.
33* 33وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى «جُمْجُمَةَ» صَلَبُوهُ هُنَاكَ مَعَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ، وَاحِداً عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ.  وهناك أسباب كثيرة لماذا سمى موضع الجمجمة بهذا الأسم 1-لأنه يقال أن جمجمة آدم مدفونة فيه والسيد المسيح أتصلب فوقها 2- الصخرة نفسها على شكل جمجمة وهى موجودة الى الآن فى كنيسة الصليب والقيامة واللى يروح هناك يشوفها متشققة من تحت نتيجة الزلزال اللى حصل على الصليب ,وفوق هذه الصخرة فى المكان اللى كان موجود فيه الصليب  وهو محاط بذهب ومعمول عليه مذبح 3- يقال أن هذا الموضع هو اللى بيصلبوا فيه كل المحكوم عليهم بالصلب فكان بيحتوى على جماجم كثيرة ,وهذا سبب تسميته بالجمجمة ,ولكن باللغة العبرانية جلجثة أو الإقرانيون أو باللغة اللاتينية كالفرى Calvary واللى منها أيضا الكلمة الأنجليزية .
ووضع أى أنسان مصلوب عادى أنه وصل لحالة اليأس خلاص لأنه أتسمر وأتدق وأتعلق على الصليب فكانت الألام اللى بيرد بيها على اللى حواليه أنه يسب ويلعن ويبصق على اللى حواليه ويلعن اليوم اللى أتولد فيه ويشتم اللى حاكموه ويسب فى اللى صلبوه ويشتم ويتف على كل اللى بيتفرجوا حواليه لأنه كان بيوصل مع اليأس لآلام فظيعة ,ومن شدة الألم كان كثير منهم بيصل لحالة الجنون ,ومن كثر السب اللى بيقولوه كان ساعات بيضطروا الجنود أن يقطعوا لهم ألسنتهم , ونلاحظ أن هذا الكلام حاصل حوالين السيد المسيح بينما السيد المسيح كان موقفه حاجة تانية خالص .
34*34فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ». وَإِذِ اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ اقْتَرَعُوا عَلَيْهَا. السيد المسيح وهو مصلوب بين اللصين كمخلص بين الهالكين وكطبيب بين المرضى وكبار بين الخطاة ,وبرغم من كل الوضع السىء اللى موجود لكن كانت كلمة السيد المسيح مخالفة لكل اللى كانوا بيتكلموا حواليه قال «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ» , الحقيقة السيد المسيح نطق بسبعة كلمات إلى الصليب أبتدأهم بيا أبتاه وأنهاهم بيا أبتاه أو يا أبتاه أغفر لهم وأنهاهم بالكلمة السابعة يا أبتاه فى يديك أستودع روحى ,وكأن السيد المسيح لم يكن ينظر إلى أى شىء إلا للآب لأن هذا هو الثمن اللى أرتضاه الآب (أطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب) ,والسيد المسيح فى قوله أغفر لهم كانت هذه هى الصلاة الشفاعية التى خرجت من هذا الشفيع الأعظم أو المتألم الأعظم من أجل البشرية وبكده أيضا تمت نبوة أشعياء 53 : 12 12لِذَلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ.يعنى شفاعة السيد المسيح من أجل المذنبين ,طيب أغفر لمين ,للتلاميذ اللى خانوا وأنكروا واللى هربوا أو أغفر للحكام اللى حكموا عليا ظلم أو للجمهور اللى أتخلى ,او للصالبين اللى دقوا المسامير أو للمستهزئين اللى أستهرأوا أو للمتفرجين اللى واقفين بيتفرجوا ,الحقيقة هنا الله طلب الغفران لأجل كل البشرية ,والسؤال المهم جدا هنا هو هل كل البشرية تمتعت بالغفران ؟ وكما قرأنا أن السيد المسيح أعطى عذرا للبشرية لأنهم لا يدرون ما يفعلون وطلب غفران على أساس الدم المسفوك لكن مين اللى أتمتع بالغفران؟ الحقيقة اللى أتمتع بالغفران هو اللى صدق وآمن واللى مد أيده وأخذ المسيح أو قبل المسيح هو اللى أتمتع بالغفران ,ولذلك هذا سؤال مهم جدا لكل أنسان يوم الجمعة العظيمة يسأله لنفسه وهو بيسمع العبارة اللى قالها السيد المسيح (يا أبتاه أغفر لهم ) فيا ترى أنا متمتع بالغفران أو لأ ,وحاسس أن السيد المسيح أعطانى ضمير غير مثقل وأن دم السيد المسيح يغفر كل خطية ويطهر من كل أثم ومتمتع بالغفران أو لسه عندى أحساس بعقدة الذنب أو الشعور بالنقص أو بعدم الأستحقاق ,والحقيقة لما نسمع هذه العبارة فليس فقط معناها أن نتمتع بالغفران لكن كمان نمتع الآخرين بالغفران ومفيش أى معنى أنك تكون حاضر أسبوع الآلام كله من أوله لآخره وتسمع السيد المسيح بيقول أغفر لهم ,وأنت مش غافر لأخوك ,فأنت بتعمل أيه وبتضحك على مين ؟ وعلشان كده محدش يقدر يخرج من أسبوع الألام إلا وهو غافر للكل حتى مهما أن كان اللى عملوه فيه ,ومش حايكونوا عملوا أكثر من اللى عملوه فى السيد المسيح ,يعنى لازم نغفر وده مش أختيار .
لوقا هنا بيدمج الحوادث وما بيقولهاش بتفصيل لأنها ذكرت من قبل فى أنجيل مرقس وفى أنجيل متى وطبعا علشان تتم النبوات  المزمور 22: 18 18يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ.

35*حتى 37* 35وَكَانَ الشَّعْبُ وَاقِفِينَ يَنْظُرُونَ، وَالرُّؤَسَاءُ أَيْضاً مَعَهُمْ يَسْخَرُونَ بِهِ قَائِلِينَ: «خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ، فَلْيُخَلِّصْ نَفْسَهُ إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحَ مُخْتَارَ اللهِ!». 36وَالْجُنْدُ أَيْضاً اسْتَهْزَأُوا بِهِ وَهُمْ يَأْتُونَ وَيُقَدِّمُونَ لَهُ خَلاًّ،37قَائِلِينَ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ فَخَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ!». السيد المسيح من ضمن ألقابه لقب مختار الله ,وأذا كان ربنا قد سر بيه ,ولكن هنا ثلاث مجموعات أستهزأو بالسيد المسيح وقالوا نفس العبارة :- 1- الشعب اللى واقف قال:«خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ، فَلْيُخَلِّصْ نَفْسَهُ إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحَ مُخْتَارَ اللهِ!».  2- الجند اللى أستهزأو بيه وهم يسقونه خلا كنوع من التخدير ولكن السيد المسيح لم يأخذه ,السيد المسيح أخذ الخل فى الآخر ليتمم النبوة وقال خامس كلمة أنا عطشان قَائِلِينَ:«إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ فَخَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ!».3- واحد من المذنبين قَائِلاً:«إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ، فَخَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ وَإِيَّانَا!» والحقيقة الثلاثة طلبوا الخلاص وقالوا خلص ولكن السيد المسيح لم ينفذ الخلاص اللى فى دماغهم, يعنى هما أرادوا أن يسخروا منه ولكن العجيب أن فى سخريتهم أعترفوا فعلا أنه مخلص لأنه خلص آخرين , فهو خلص لعازر من الموت وأبنة يايرس وأبن أرملة قايين وخلص ناس كثيرين من المرض ومن الجوع ومن الهلاك لما التلاميذ كانوا حايغرقوا ,فهو مخلص ,لأنهم أرادوا أن يسخروا منه ولكن فى سخريتهم كانت شهادة ليه أنه مخلص ,وهو بالضبط ما قالوه عليه السامريين للسامرية (نؤمن أن هذا مخلص العالم بالحقيقة) ولكن نسوا حاجة مهمة جدا أن السيد المسيح جاء لا ليخلص نفسه لأنه غير محتاج للخلاص لكن جاء ليخلص الآخرين ,والحقيقة كلمة أنزل من على الصليب الكل بيطلبها لأن العالم بيرفض الصليب والناس كلها عايزة تنزل من على الصليب ,الشيطان عايز ينزل من على الصليب ,بنهرب من الصليب ,لكن السيد المسيح رفض أنه ينزل مش لأنه لا يقدر لكن لأنه لا يريد أن ينزل ,ولأنه يريد أن يخلص , كان واقف رؤساء الكهنة يسخرون مع الشعب «خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ، فَلْيُخَلِّصْ نَفْسَهُ إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحَ مُخْتَارَ اللهِ!». والحاجة العجيبة جدا قدرة أئمة الدين و الرؤساء الدينيين فى كل عصر حتى فى عصرنا هذا على التلاعب بالدين زى ما هم عايزين ! بالإلتواء وفق أغراضهم وأهدافهم علشان يعملوا اللى هم عايزينه ويثبتوا اللى هم عايزينه ( ما يخلّص لو هو مخلّص) , والتهمتين اللى حكموا على السيد المسيح بيهم بالموت هما 1- التجديف أن هو قال أنه أبن الله وهذه تهمة دينية , 2- أنه ملك إسرائيل وهذه هى التهمة المدنية , وعلشان كده الجند مسكوها ليه وقالوا له إذا كنت أنت ملك إسرائيل إنزل وورينا شطارتك , وبالرغم من أن الشعب والسيد المسيح داخل لأورشليم قالوا أوصنا ملك إسرائيل , يعنى إعترفوا أن هو ملك إسرائيل .
38*38وَكَانَ عُنْوَانٌ مَكْتُوبٌ فَوْقَهُ بِأَحْرُفٍ يُونَانِيَّةٍ وَرُومَانِيَّةٍ وَعِبْرَانِيَّةٍ: «هَذَا هُوَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ». اللغة اليونانية كانت لغة العلم والثقافة والحكمة , والرومانية وهى لغة الحاكم أو الدولة أو اللغة الرسمية , واللغة العبرانية هى لغة الدين (هذا هو ملك اليهود ) وهو طبعا بيلاطس كتبها لكى يسخر من اليهود وليس من السيد المسيح , وكأنه عايز يقول لهم أهو ملككم شوفوا انا عملت أيه فيه , لأن كان فى كراهية كبيرة جدا متبادلة ما بين اليهود وما بين بيلاطس , وطبعا فى إنجيل يوحنا بيورينا أن اليهود رفضوا هذا الكلام وقالوا لبيلاطس أكتب هو قال كده فقال لهم ما قد كتبته كتبته وما رضيش يعبّرهم .
39* 39وَكَانَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ الْمُعَلَّقَيْنِ يُجَدِّفُ عَلَيْهِ قَائِلاً: «إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ، فَخَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ وَإِيَّانَا!»  نييجى دلوقتى نشوف حكاية اللص اللى على الشمال , والحقيقة أن القديس متى والقديس مرقس بيذكروا أن اللصين فى الأول كانا يعيرانه يعنى اليمين والشمال كانوا بيعايروه ولكن لم يذكروا أن اللص الذى على يمين السيد المسيح جدف , ففى أنجيل معلمنا مرقس بيوضح ذلك 15: 32 32لِيَنْزِلِ الآنَ الْمَسِيحُ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ، لِنَرَى وَنُؤْمِنَ!». وَاللَّذَانِ صُلِبَا مَعَهُ كَانَا يُعَيِّرَانِهِ., وهو طبعا اليمين فى الأول ماكانش فاهم الموضوع فكان مشترك زى كل الناس وبيقلد زى كل اللى حواليه كحاجة يفش غلبه فيها ولكن الوضع أتغير تماما بالنسبة لللص اليمين , تعالوا نركز فى الأول على موقف اللص الشمال , وهو كان كل ما يهمه أنه ينزل من على الصليب وبيقول للسيد المسيح خلصنى من البلوة اللى أنا فيها دى وكأن لسان حاله بيقول ( ليه ربنا بيعمل معايا كده أنا بالذات ما كان فى آلاف اللصوص غيرى دى الناس كلها حرامية أشمعنى أنا اللى أتصلبت ) فكان الله بالنسبة له لا يعرفه إلا بمقدار ما يجنبه الله من المصايب أو من المكاره أو من المآسى أيّ أن كان تصرفه وأىّ إن كان سلوكه , والحقيقة وبدون زعل فينا ناس كثيرين بهذا المنطق وأنا كنت أولهم , وهو يعنى أنا عملت أيه ما كل الناس بتعمل اللى أنا بأعمله وأشمعنى أنا يعنى اللى يتحكم علىّ , أو أنا بس اللى تجيله المصيبة دى , يعنى كان كل همه أنه كان ينزل من على الصليب علشان يرجع لحياته الأولانية مرة تانية , وينزل من على الصليب علشان يعيش زى ما كان عايش , والكل كان بيقول للسيد المسيح إنزل إنزل إنزل , والسؤال هنا هل يا ترى لو كان السيد المسيح كان نزل فعلا كانوا حايآمنوا بيه ؟ الحقيقة ده سؤال مهم جدا ويا ترى لو كان السيد المسيح كان نزل فعلا فهل كان ليهم خلاص ؟ , وصدقونى الحاجة الرائعة فى السيد المسيح بإستمرار فى معاملاته معانا أن ربنا لا يستجيب أبدا للصلاة أو أى صلاة الإنسان بيصليها لمجرد فقط أنه يثبت للإنسان أنه قدير على الإستجابة , يعنى ما تفتكروش أن واحد يقعد يحمّس ربنا أو يزق فى ربنا كده فيقوم ربنا يتحمس فيحاول ربنا أنه يثبت أنه قادر على الإستجابة فيعطى الإنسان اللى بيطلبه , صدقونى مرة تانية لأ وألف لأ لأن لا أحد يستطيع أنه يزق ربنا على كده أبدا , ومش ممكن ربنا يستجيب لمجرد أنه يثبت أنه قادر على الإستجابة لأن ربنا فوق هذا بكثير , لأن ربنا لا يستجيب لأى طلبة إلا إذا كانت هذ الطلبة فيها خلاص وأىّ إن كان نوع هذا الخلاص حتى لو خلاص أرضى ويقصد بالخلاص الأرضى أن هذا الخلاص الأرضى يقودك إلى الخلاص الأبدى , فالنزول من على الصليب اللى كان بيلّح عليه كل البشر هو طلب كل العالم وأولهم طبعا الشيطان , ولكن البقاء على الصليب لآ يقدر عليه إلا السيد المسيح والإنسان اللى أصبح فى السيد المسيح , ولذلك القديس بولس قال مع المسيح صلبت , لكن ما أقدرش أن أتصلب لوحدى , وهم ربطوا إيمانهم بشرط ( إنزل وأحنا نؤمن ) ومش حانصدق إلا لما تنزل , وهو ده الإنسان اللى بيحاول يربط إيمانه بشروط , ومش حا أؤمن بوجودك إلا إذا أعطيتنى , ومش حا أصدق أنك بتحبنى إلا إذا حققت لى هذا الموضوع , فالإنسان الذى يربط إيمانه بشروط لو ظل على ذلك لن يؤمن أبدا أبدا وحتى لو الشرط أتنفذ ! طيب ليه ؟ السيد المسيح أقام لعازر أمام عينيهم ولم يؤمنوا , والسيد المسيح نفسه قام ومع هذا لم يؤمنوا , فالإنسان اللى بيقعد يضع شروط علشان يؤمن ويصدق سيظل طول عمره لا يؤمن.

40* حتى 43*40فَأَجَابَ الآخَرُ وَانْتَهَزَهُ قَائِلاً: «أَوَلاَ أَنْتَ تَخَافُ اللهَ، إِذْ أَنْتَ تَحْتَ هَذَا الْحُكْمِ بِعَيْنِهِ؟ 41أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَبِعَدْلٍ، لأَنَّنَا نَنَالُ اسْتِحْقَاقَ مَا فَعَلْنَا، وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ شَيْئاً لَيْسَ فِي مَحَلِّهِ». 42ثُمَّ قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «اذْكُرْنِي يَا رَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ». 43فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ». والقديس لوقا هو الوحيد الذى إنفرد بالعبارة التى قالها اللص اليمين (اذكرنى يارب متى حئت فى ملكوتك ) والسيد المسيح رد عليه ( اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس ) وهذه ايضا القديس لوقا هو الوحيد الذى كتبها وأيضا القديس لوقا هو الذى أنفرد بعبارة ( يا ابتاه أغفر لهم ) أوهو الوحيد الذى كتبها , فكل واحد من البشيرين الأربعة قال كلام من كلام السيد المسيح على الصليب , وعلى النقيض من اللص اللى كان ناحية شمال السيد المسيح , نجد اللص اليمين اللى التقليد بيقول لنا أن أسمه ديماس , واللى الكنيسة أعتبرت إعتراف هذا اللص وطلبه للرحمة هذا قد أوصله لقمة غفران السيد المسيح , أو قمة الغفران إزاء الإعتراف والإيمان , ولذلك جعلت الكنيسة أعتراف هذا اللص أنشودتها وتسبحتها دائما حتى فى يوم أحزانها ويوم آلامها فى يوم الجمعة العظيمة , ولذلك من عمق الصليب خرج أو غفران وراح لمين ؟ لأكبر خاطى اللى هو اللص اليمين وأنفتح باب الفردوس اللى كان مغلق حوالى خمسة آلاف سنة من أول آدم لمجىء السيد المسيح علشان يدخله ويكون مع أول من دخلوا وراء السيد المسيح , وهو لص وليس بقديس , ويكون لص من أوائل الذين دخلوا إلى الفردوس وهذا لكى يرينا فاعلية الدم المسفوك عنا على خشبة الصليب , وعلشان محدش منا بعد كده يستكثر خطيته , فمهما أن كبرت خطيته أو عظمت فمحدش فينا يستكثر خطيته على دم السيد المسيح , ولكن كل واحد فينا ينحنى ويختبىء وراء اللص ويقول ويصرخ فى صرخة اللص ويقول أذكرنى يارب متى جئت فى ملكوتك , وبنقول يارب يا من قبل إليه إعتراف اللص على الصليب أقبلنى إليك وأقر معه معترفا بإلوهيتك , وكان ديماس هو هذا اللص الذى دخل الفردوس , وفى ملاحظة لطيفة كان حوالين الصليب أتجمع لصوص كثيرة ,1- قيافا كان لص لكن متستر تحت ثياب الدين وهذه النوعية موجودة بكثرة فى كل وقت وحتى فى وقتنا هذا وستظل حتى مجىء السيد المسيح الثانى , 2- باراباس كان لص لكن متستر تحت ثياب الوطنية وأيضا هذه النوعية موجودة فى كل عصر وحتى الآن وإلى مجىء السيد المسيح الثانى , 3- بيلاطس كان لص ولكن متستر تحت ثياب الحكم وأيضا هذه النوعية موجودة فى كل عصر وحتى الآن وإلى مجىء السيد المسيح الثانى , 4- الناس كلها لصوص حتى اللى كانوا حوالين السيد المسيح على خشبة الصليب وصلبا معه كانا لصان , والحقيقة أنا عايز أوضح معنى كلمة لص , وهى تعنى أن الكل سلب ربنا حقه , وسرق حق ربنا وهو ده معنى الخطية , ولكن هناك لص يتوب , وهناك لص يهلك (كيهوذا الأسخريوطى مثلا) , يعنى فى لص يتوب فيخلص وفى لص بيستمر حتى النهاية , طيب السؤال هنا ما هى يا ترى العوامل التى تجعل هذا يتوب وذاك لا يتوب ؟ تعالوا ننظر لشخصية اللص اليمين أو ديماس حسب التقليد , هو واضح طبعا أن ديماس يبدو أنه يعرف السيد المسيح قبل كده طيب ليه وأيه الدليل على كده ؟ العامل الأول : المعرفة المسبقة بشخص السيد المسيح  , لأنه بيتكلم عن السيد المسيح هكذا (أن هذا لم يفعل شيئا ) طيب يا عم ديماس أنت عرفت منين أنه لم يفعل شيئا , أكيد هو سمع وعرف لدرجة أنه قال (إن هذا لم يفعل شيئا فى محله ) , وعبارة ليس فى محله يعنى حاجة مش فى مكانها الصحيح , والخطية هى حاجة مش فى محلها , يعنى هو بيقول أن هذا الرجل لم يفعل أى خطية , ومحدش يقدر يقول كده إلا إذا كان على دراية وعلم بالسيد المسيح وعارف حاجات كثيرة عن السيد المسيح , وهو ده العامل الأول أنه كان يعرف حاجات عن السيد المسيح أو سمع حاجات عن السيد المسيح , العامل الثانى : هو الألم الذى هو من أهم العوامل فى تغيير حياة الناس وتجيبهم لحد السيد المسيح حتى فى اللحظة الأخيرة من عمرهم , ولكن قد يعترض البعض ويقول أن لص اليسار كان أيضا تحت الألم , لكن الحاجة العجيبة أن الألم بيجعل واحد يجدف , ويجعل الآخر يتوب , تعالوا نوضح الكلام ده , كلنا عارفين النار لو وضعنا فيها الشمع فنجد الشمع كله يسيح ويدوب , ولو وضعنا فيها طينة تتصلب وتنشف , وهى نفس النار اللى بتجعل حاجة تسيح وبتجعل حاجة تانية بتنشف , وهو ده بالضبط اللى حصل أن الألم واحد ولكنه جعل واحد يصعد للسماء وجعل الآخر يهبط إلى الجحيم , لأن ليس الألم وحده كان الوسيلة التى أرجعت اللص اليمين لأنه كان موجود أيضا عند لص اليسار , لكن الهدف الذى نظر إليه الإنسان من خلال الألم , فلص اليسار كان كل هدفه هو العودة إلى الأرض مرة أخرى والتخلص من الصليب علشان يرجع لحياته مرة تانية , لكن اللص اليمين ديماس لم يكن يطلب هكذا وكان الألم دافعا لأنه يعيد حساباته مرة تانية  لأنه ركز على حاجة تانية خالص, ولم يركز على مجرد أنه بنزل على الأرض ويعيش مرة تانية زى ما كان عايش قبل كده , لكنه نظر إلى حياة تانية خالص أشتاق إليها وعلشان كده الموقف أتغير , اللصان دخلا فى النار لكن واحد منهم ذاب والآخر أتقسّى , وحقيقى الالم ممكن يكون نقطى تلاقى بين الإنسان وبين الله والحقيقة أن الألم وحده لا يكفى لأنه من المستحيل أنه يوجه أفكاره ناحية السيد المسيح كملك أبدى وليه ملكوت دون عمل النعمة ومن غير ما النعمة تلمسه وهذا يقودنا إلى العامل الثالث : نعمة السيد المسيح ,وهى الحاجة المهمة جدا اللى بواسطتها يستطيع أن يتلامس معها الإنسان فتوسع مدارك الإنسان وتفتح أعين الإنسان الروحية علشان يشوف اللى ما يتشافش  وهو كان قلبه مستعدا للنعمة فأنفتح ليها , وبنشوف هذا اللص وهو كان رائع جدا حتى وهو فى وسط آلامه لم ينشغل بنفسه لكنه أنشغل بالسيد المسيح , وأيضا بمحبة فائقة لمن هم فى وضعه المزرى هذا أنه أنشغل باللص الآخر أو لص اليسار وحاول أن يوقفه عن خطيته وأنه يستمر فى هذا الطريق أو التجديف الذى يقوله , والعجيب اللص اليمين الذى إستجاب لعمل النعمة صار يطلب خلاص الآخر أيضا وقد نال الخلاص لأستجابته لعمل النعمة , ولكن الذى لم يستطيع أن يستجيب لعمل النعمة صار هالكا , وقد يكون هو أيضا سمع نفس العبارة التى ذكرها القديس لوقا 34فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ».  يمكن هذه العبارة خبطت فيه جدا , وكيف السيد المسيح بيغفر لهم بالرغم من كل اللى بيعملوه فيه , فأستنبط أن فى نعمة السيد المسيح مقدرة على الغفران فأبتدأ قلبه ينفتح للنعمة ولعمل السيد المسيح وهذه النعمة قوبلت بإيمان عظيم جدا , فصدق هذه النعمة وصدق عمل النعمة , وهذه هى النعمة , وايضا النعمة كانت موجودة لكلا من اللصين لأنهم كانا قريبان من السيد المسيح , ولكن اللص اليمين قابل النعمة بالإيمان وبالتصديق وإستجاب لعمل النعمة وفتح قلبه بينما لص اليسار ظل فى عناده وظل فى قساوته وظل فى تجديفه حتى النهاية , وقد كتب اللص اليمين ديماس أروع قصة لإيمان إنسان فى أصعب ظرف من الظروف , وهو كان إيمان حقيقى بالله , وهذا ما كان يقوله أنه بيتكلم عن الله لما قال للص اليسار (أو لآ أنت لا تخاف الله ) يعنى بيتكلم عن مخافة الله , ويمكن إيمانه فى الأول كان زى إيمان ناس كثيرة وكانت مجرد معرفتها عن ربنا أن ربنا عبارة عن إسم ممكن الإنسان يردده إذا كان مثلا محتاج أنه يحلف فيقول وربنا ! أو أنه يعنى علشان يبدى علامة إعجابه بشىْ فيقول الله الله الله , وهنا كلمة الله بالنسبة لهم هى كلمة إعجاب ودى حاجة عجباهم , وفى ناس كثيرة منا إيمانهم بربنا عبارة عن مجرد إسم بيتقال أهو حاجة نحلف بيها وحاجة لما نعجب بحاجة نقولها , وهى دى مع الأسف كل علاقتنا بربنا , وقد يكون اللص اليمين فى الأول كده دون أن يكون له أى أثر فى حياته وفى سلوكه عن هذا الأسم الذى يردده , وأهو بنردد أسم ربنا من غير ما بيعمل ربنا حاجة فى حياتنا وفى سلوكنا , لأن اللص وهو بيروح يسرق ما هو أيضا بينادى ربنا وبيقول يارب أستر! أهو ما هو بيصلى , واللص اليمين كان من هذا النوع يؤمن بالله ولا بأس من النطق بيه وهو بيسرق , لكن كونى أشعر بشخص الله فهذا شىء مختلف تماما عن أن يكون عندى مجرد إيمان أو إعتقاد أن ربنا موجود , فالإحساس بوجود الله هو شىء كبير جدا , وعلشان كده اللص اليمين لما أبتدأ يتعامل مع النعمة أبتدأ يشعر بوجود السيد المسيح بجواره , نعم هو كان يؤمن بأن الله موجود ولكن لم يدرك أو يشعر بهذا الوجود إلا على الصليب , وعلشان كده بالضبط زى ما الناس بتؤمن بالجمال لكن مش كل واحد بيشعر بالجمال  , ومش كل واحد بيشعر بقوة الجمال وبفرحة الجمال , وفى ناس كثيرة جدا بتشوف مناظر جميلة ولا تتأثر , وهذا هو نفس الوضع مع ربنا , يعنى ناس كثيرة تعرف ربنا لكن لا تتأثر بفرحة وجود ربنا ولا بقوة وجود ربنا , وفى هذه المرة شعر ديماس بوجود الله وكان إيمانه بالله إيمان حقيقى وحضور الله فى حياته فعلا , وعلشان كده ما أكثر الذين لا ينكرون وجود الله ولكنهم فى واقع الأمر هم يفتقدون الإحساس بوجود الله ويفتقرون التعامل مع الله ,وياما منا كثيرين وصحيح عندنا إيمان بالله ولكن مش متمتعين بحضور ووجود الله فى حياتنا  لكن ديماس أكتسب إحساس بوجود الله وليس هذا فقط ولكن أيضا أتعامل مع  وجود الله وتمتع بوجود السيد المسيح بجواره على خشبة الصليب , فى هذه العبارة التى قالها , ولم يكن فقط كان له إيمان حقيقى بالله ولكن بنجد أنه أنفتحت ليه مجالات إيمان لحاجات كثيرة جدا ,صار إيمانه شديد جدا بأن الخطية خاطئة جدا جدا جدا وأن الخطية ليها دينونة وليها عقاب وهو كما قلنا أنه تكلم مع لص الشمال وقال (أو لا تخاف الله إذ أنت تحت هذا الحكم بعينه , أما نحن فبعدل أستحققنا ) وهذا إيمان أن وضعهم اللى هم فيه هذا هو عدل وهو أيضا عقاب الخطية اللى هو عاش يعملها ويقترفها طوال سنين حياته وهذا جزاء ما فعلنا , وهو عاش سنوات كثيرة فى الشر وفى الخطية وفى الفساد وألأثم والفجور لكن عمره ما شعر أنه بيعمل خطية ,انا ما يفعله هو غلط وأصبحت الخطية كالماء الذى يشربه  والإثم صار كالماء يشربه كل يوم , ولذلك لا يوجد أحد منا وهو بيشرب ماء عنده إحساس أنه بيعمل حاجة غلط لأن هذه هى الحياة أن أنا أشرب الماء , وديماس كان عايش الخطية دون أن يشعر أن فى حاجة أسمها خطية أو أن فى حاجة أسمها دينونة للخطية وياما ناس كثيرين منا بيعيشوا بيننا ويقولوا هو أنا بأعمل ايه يعنى ده أنا ما بأعملش حاجة وأنا بأعمل متطالبات الحياة وأنا بأعمل اللى كل الناس بتعمله , يعنى إنسان مش شاعر بثقل الخطية أو بدينونة الخطية أو بعقاب الخطية لكن الآن على الصليب أدرك اللص اليمين معنى الخطية وإن الخطية خاطئة جدا وأن الخطية مستوجبة لدينونة الموت , ولما قارن شره الفظيع وأعماله الدنيئة ببر السيد المسيح العظيم المصلوب بجواره على الصليب ولذلك قال للص اليسار نحن بعدل ننال أستحقاق ما فعلنا وبعدين نظر للسيد المسيح وقال وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ شَيْئاً لَيْسَ فِي مَحَلِّهِ ده ما عملش حاجة مش فى موضعها الصحيح لأن كل ما فعل كان فى وضعه الصحيح  يعنى المضبوط , وكأن هذا هو تعريف الخطية , أن الواحد عمل حاجة مش فى وضعها المضبوط  ولما قارن بين أعماله التى هى ليست فى وضعها الصحيح وبين أعمال السيد المسيح التى كانت فى وضعها الصحيح فتشجع جدا ديماس أنه يعترف وكان أعترافه عظيم بالذنب وقال انا مستوجب الحكم بالموت ولم يلف ويدور أو يبرر أو يرمى على الظروف أو يرمى على الآخرين ولكن قبل فعلا دينونة الخطية وعدل الله بقوله أن أنا بعدل جوزيت ونلت أستحقاق ما فعلت , وليس ما قلناه عنه هذا كله فقط ولكن أيضا كان عنده إيمان هائل برحمة ربنا , يبقى كان عنده إيمان بوحود الله ولذلك تكلم عن مخافة الله , وعنده إيمان بما تصنعه الخطية فى الإنسان لأنها خاطئة جدا , وكمان عنده إيمان برحمة ربنا العظيمة وغفران الله الغير محدود لما سمع السيد المسيح بيقول يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون , أنكسر قلبه وذاب  أمام هذه العبارة بعد ما كان من شوية هو واللص الشمال عمالين يعيّروا السيد المسيح  كما يقول إنجيلى معلمنا متى ومرقس , وجد أن قدام التعيّيرات التى كان بيعيّ ربيها السيد المسيح , السيد المسيح بيطلب له هو الآخرين الغفران وبيمنحه الغفران , ولما وجد رقة السيد المسيح أما قسوته هو والآخرين , وهذا الحب أمام كل هذه البغضة , وهذا السلام قدام هذا الحقد , وليس فقط له هو بل أيضا لكل الناس التى كانت بنهين وتؤذى السيد المسيح  , ولذلك آمن برحمة ربنا وآمن بغفران الله وبإحسانه وبجوده فطلب هذه الرحمة  لإيمانه الكبير بقوة غفران ربنا لخطاياه مهما أن كثرت ومهما أن عظمت ولذلك أدرك أن مهما أن كان شره عظيم وكثير جدا جدا , فإن غفران السيد المسيح أعظم كثيرا جدا جدا جدا من شره , وعلشان كده مهم أن الإنسان لآ يمكث ناظرا لنفسه ولشره ولخطيته ولوحاشته , ولكن يجب أن ينظر لحلاوة السيد المسيح بدلا ما تنظر لنفسك , وأنظر لرحمة السيد المسيح وأنظر لغفران السيد المسيح , وليس معنى ذلك أنك تتساهل فى الخطية لكن لأ الشيطان دايما بيحاول يضخم لنا صورتنا السيئة علشان نفضل فى يأس لكن يجب أن يكون عندنا رجاء أن الله يستطيع أن يشدك من اعماق اليأس اللى أنت فيه ويخرجك من أعماق الوحاشة اللى أنت فيها ويخرجك , ولذلك آمن ديماس برحمة ربنا وبغفرانه العظيم  , وأخيرا آمن اللص اليمين بملكوت السيد المسيح  بالعبارة التى قالها «اذْكُرْنِي يَا رَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ». و فى ملكوتك يعنى أنت ليك مملكة أو ملكوت أنت ملك عليه بالرغم أن كل الظروف اللى حواليه بتستدعى أن لا أحد يستطيع أن يآمن بملكوت السيد المسيح لأنه معلق على خشبة الصليب , ولكن إيمان اللص بملكوت السيد المسيح فاق كل التوقعات بل أيضا فاق كل إيمان وحتى إيمان التلاميذ اللى عملوا معجزات وشافوا السيد المسيح وعاشروه وعلشان كده فى صلاة الجمعة العظيمة بنصلى عبارة رائعة ونقول له (ما رأيت المسيح إلهنا متجليًا على طور طابور في مجد أبيه، بل رأيته معلقًا على الاقرانيون. فلوقتك صرخت قائلًا أذكرنى يارب متى جئت فى ملكوتك )يعنى أنت يا لص لم ترى السيد المسيح فى تجليه على جبل طابور , وإيمانه فاق إيمان التلاميذ وبنشوف التلاميذ أو تلميذى عمواس والسيد المسيح ماشى بجوارهم بيقولوا له ويكلموه عن المسيح لأنهم ماكانوش عارفينه (ونحن كنا نرجوا أنه هو المزمع الذى يفدى إسرائيل) يعنى كان عندهم رجاء أن هذا المسيح هو الذى سيفدى , لكن أهو مات وبقاله ثلاثة أيام , وهؤلاء التلاميذ اللى كان عندهم رجاء فى السيد المسيح , وبمجرد رؤية السيد المسيح معلق على خشبة الصليب فرجائهم راح وفقدوه, بينما اللص الذى رأى السيد المسيح فى ضعف ورأى السيد المسيح فى إهانة ورأى السيد المسيح فى عار صدّق أن السيد المسيح له ملكوت وآمن , وكان اللص الآخر على إستعداد أنه يآمن ولكن بشرط أن السيد المسيح ينزل من على الصليب و يخلّص نفسه والآخرين وهذا شرط أساسى أنه يؤمن , وأيضا هذا ما فعله توما الرسول وقال علشان أؤمن لازم اضع يدى فى جنبه وأضع يدى فى أثر المسامير ,يعنى إيمانه مشروط  ولو لم يتحقق الشرط لا يؤمن , وهذا هو إيمان التلاميذ وتوما واحدا منهم كان معاشرا للسيد المسيح وكمان صنع معجزات بأمر السيد المسيح ومع ذلك لم يستطيع أن يآمن بالمسيح المصلوب , ولكن اللص اليمين آمن بالسيد المسيح وهو فوق الصليب وهو بالإهانة والعار , وآمن بيه بدون شرط وبدون طلب أو أى حاجة , وهذا هو الإيمان الرائع وهو أن الإنسان يصدّق من غير ما يشرط , لأنه ساعات الواحد بيقول أنا مش ممكن أؤمن إلا إذا ربنا عمل لى كذا ومش حا أصدق إلا إذا ربنا حقق لىّ الموضوع الفلانى , أى إيمان هذا ؟ اللص اليمين فاق إيمان كل الناس لأنه ليس فقط لم يرى معجزات أو السيد المسيح فى تجليه ومجده , لكنه آمن بالمستحيل وأنه مش ممكن يكون المصلوب بجواره هذا إله أو ملك أو أى حاجة خالص , ولكن بالرغم من هذا المستحيل آمن بملكوت السيد المسيح , وسؤالى هو هل يا ترى أنكشف أما عيون هذا اللص ورأى ما لا يرى , ورأى السيد المسيح يقوم من بين الأموات وأن السيد المسيح سيسود وأن ملكه ملك أبدى وعلشان كده صرخ بهذه العبارة ؟ وهذه العبارة التى صرخها هذه كان مستحيل لأى عقل ولأى غنسان مهما بلغت قداسته أنه يؤمن فى هذه اللحظة بالذات , لكن هذا اللص فاق كل التوقعات , واللطيف فى هذا اللص اليمين أنه لم يقل للسيد المسيح أذكرنى يا رب فى ملكوتك ونزلنى بقى من على الصليب ! ولم يطلب هذه الطلبة وهو مش عايز يرجع لهذه الحياة مرة أخرى بعكس اللص الآخر الذى كان كل هدفه أنه ينزل من على الصليب ويرجع للحياة مرة أخرى , لكن اللص اليمين لا يريد أن يعود لهذه الحياة مرة أخرى بأنه ينزل من على الصليب لكنه كان يتطلع إلى حياة أخرى وإلى ملكوت آخر وطلب من السيد المسيح فى أنه يذكره فى هذه الحياة الأخرى أو الحياة الأبدية التى يسودها السيد المسيح ويملك عليها السيد المسيح , ولذلك هذا اللص نال الخلاص , وهذه أروع عطية يستطيع أن ينالها الإنسان , وأحد الأباء بيقول عبارة لطيفة جدا (هناك حياة فى نظرة واحدة إلى المصلوب ) يعنى فى حياة وبمجرد نظرة واحدة إلى السيد المسيح المصلوب علشان تاخد الحياة الأبدية وينكشف ليك حاجات كثيرة , وهذا اللص نال كل شىء بمجرد نظرة واحدة إلى المصلوب تماما كما كان اللى بيتلدغ فى أيام موسى بسم الحيات الحارقة , وكانت نظرة واحدة إلى الحية النحاسية (رمز السيد المسيح) كان بياخد حياة جديدة وليس فقط شفاء , ولذلك نظر هذا اللص للسيد المسيح وأخذ حياة جديدة  وحقيقى رد عليه السيد المسيح  «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ».  ولكن الكتاب المقدس لم يقل لنا بعد ما سمع عبارة السيد المسيح يا ترى ماذا كانت هى مشاعره ؟ وياترى كان بيقول أيه أو كان بيفكر فى أيه , وهل يا ترى كان بيصرخ من آلامه واللا الموضوع أتغير بالنسبة له خالص ؟ أنا أعتقد أنه بعد ما سمع هذه الكلمة من السيد المسيح رنم مزمور 32: 1- 2 1 طُوبَى لِلَّذِي غُفِرَ إِثْمُهُ وَسُتِرَتْ خَطِيَّتُهُ. 2طُوبَى لِرَجُلٍ لاَ يَحْسِبُ لَهُ الرَّبُّ خَطِيَّةً وَلاَ فِي رُوحِهِ غِشٌّ. وعلى فكرة اللص اليمين نال الخلاص بدون أى طقوس , سامعين بدون أى طقوس وبدون أى أعمال وبدون أى ممارسات التى تبعد الإنسان عن الله , فاللص لم يتعمد وصحيح أكتسب دمه معمودية دم لأنه صرخ بالإيمان بالسيد المسيح وهو بينزف من على خشبة الصليب لكن لم ينزل فى جرن المعمودية , ولم يصلى ويصوم , وحقيقى صلى صلاة واحدة فقط كانت أول مرة يصلى فيها وكانت آخر مرة وكانت عبارة عن كلمات بسيطة  «اذْكُرْنِي يَا رَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ». ولم يعمل أعمال بر ولم يعمل أعمال صالحة ولم يمارس ممارسات روحية وكانت أيديه ورجليه متسمرين على الصليب , ولم يمكن له أن يقوم بأى عمل من أعمال الأيدين والرجلين لكن هو فعلا عمل عمل أعظم من أعمال الأيدين والرجلين , هو عمل عمل الإيمان , لأن الإيمان فى حد ذاته هو عمل وهو عمل أعظم من أعمال الأيدين والرجلين وأتولد الولادة الثانية فى لحظة وكانت هذه اللحظة هى اللحظة الأخيرة من حياته , ونعم قد خلص فى لحظة ولكن ليس كما تقول بعض الطوائف بتقول موضوع الخلاص فى لحظة , وقد يبدأ الخلاص فى لحظة , ولكنه يستمر طول الحياة , لكن بالنسبة لللص اليمين خلص فى لحظة فعلا , والخلاص فى معناه هو هو لقاء النفس بالسيد المسيح وتسليم الحياة للسيد المسيح وهذا هو معنى الخلاص , وبالنسبة لينا احنا قد يكون اللقاء مع السيد المسيح فى لحظة , لكن تسليم الحياة للسيد المسيح يستغرق العمل كله , وصحيح اللقاء والتسليم بالنسبة لللص اليمين تما فى لحظة واحدة لأن حياته أنتهت , والحقيقة موضوع الخلاص هو موضوع كبير جدا لكن بإختصار فى ثلاثة كلمات , فلما واحد ييجى يقول لك خلصت ونلت الخلاص , طيب يعنى أيه كلمة الخلاص ؟ الخلاص يشمل ثلاثة أشياء 1- التبرير وهو صدور حكم البراءة وهو يختص بالماضى لكل الأعمال ولكل الخطايا اللى أنا عملتها بالحياة القديمة , وإنى لما أتعرف بالسيد المسيح وأسلم له حياتى , فيقوم السيد المسيح يسلمنى أول صك وهو صك التبرير , يعنى أنا أصبحت برىء ولا يوجد أى حكم علىّ من كل الحياة السابقة وبأستلم حياة جديدة منه , يعنى غفران لكل الماضى بالولادة الجديدة وهذا ما نحصل عليه فى سر المعمودية لأننا بنتولد ولادة جديدة , 2- التقديس وهو يختص بالوقت الحاضراللى أنا بأعيشه دلوقتى  وعلشان كده فى حاجة أسمها أنا خلصت بالتبرير فى الماضى , وبأخلص وهذه عمليه مستمرة فى الحاضر ومفيش حاجة أسمها انا خلصت وخلاص , ولكن أنا بأعيش التقديس , وصحيح أنا أخذت التبرير لكن هذا فعل ماضى  ولكن أنا دلوقتى اللى علىّ أنى أعيش حياة التقديس , وحياة التقديس هى أنى بأجاهد فى الوقت الحاضر ضد العودة إلى الحياة القديمة أو حياة الخطية مرة تانية , يعنى بأجاهد علشان أثبت فى الولادة الجديدة , وعلشان أتمتع بالولادة الجديدة , يعنى الجهاد فى الوقت الحاضر لرفض الخطية وضد العودة للخطية علشان أستمر متمتعا وثابتا فى الحياة الجديدة وهذا ما يفسر لنا سؤال بيحير ناس كثيرة وهو أذا كان السيد المسيح خلّصنى طيب أنا ليه بأجاهد دلوقتى ؟ ومش المفروض أن انا خلصت وخلاص الموضوع أنتهى ( هذا فكر بعض الطوائف البروتستانتية) طيب ليه أنا بأجاهد ؟ وليه لسة فى خطية هو مش السيد المسيح قضى على الخطية وليه لسة فى خطية شغالة ؟ وعلشان كده لازم نفهم أن خلاصنا له شق ماضى الذى هو التبرير وهذا اللى أنا فيه خلصت خلاص وأتغفرت كل الخطايا القديمة لكن أنا مطالب بالتقديس فى الوقت الحاضر الذى أعيش فيه بحياتى وهو أنى أجاهد ضد الخطية وضد العودة إليها مرة أخرى علشان أثبت فى الذى حصلت عليه قبل كده , وهذا التقديس لست أنا الذى يقوم بيه , كما ان التبرير لست أنا الذى أوجدته لأن السيد المسيح هو اللى عمله , والتقديس أيضا هو السيد المسيح اللى بيعمله , لكن طيب ما هو دورى هنا وما هو معنى جهادى ؟ , وفى الجهاد بأقدس نفسى وعلشان أنا لا أستطيع أن اقدس نفسى , فأنا بأطلب من السيد المسيح حاليا بأنه يستمر فى عمله بأنه يقدسنى لأنى لا أستطيع أن أقدس نفسى  وهذا ما أطلبه فى جهادى تقديس السيد المسيح لىّ أو نصرة السيد المسيح لىّ على الخطية , 3- التمجيد وهو ليس فقط بررنى وقدسنى لكن كمان يمجدنى  وهذا التمجيد شىء يختص بالمستقبل أو هذا ما سيحدث فى المجىء الثانى , وعلشان كده أنا خلصت وبأخلص وسأخلص , وهذا ما سيتم لى فى السماء  حيث لا يكون هناك خطية ولا بكاء ولا دموع ولا حزن ولا جهاد ولكن فى تمجيد لأنى سأكون مثل السيد المسيح , ممجد مثله بل أيضا ممجد فى السيد المسيح  إذا الخلاص يشمل ثلاثة أبعاد (التبرير للماضى , والتقديس للحاضر , والتمجيد للمستقبل )وهذا لكى نكون فاهمين معنى الخلاص الذى قدمه لنا السيد المسيح , واللص اليمين أخذ هذه الثلاثة أشياء فى لحظة لأن السيد المسيح قال له اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس أو فى التمجيد , طبعا كل الناس تتمنى أنها تكون مثل اللص اليمين وتاخد الثلاثة فى لحظة , لكن لازم ناخد بالنا أنه واحد فقط الذى أخذ الثلاثة فى لحظة وهذا كان إستثناء وهو ليس القاعدة العامة لأن كان حواليه آلاف آخرين لم يأخذوا شيئا لاتبرير ولا تقديس ولا تمجيد , وعلشان على قد ما أن صورة اللص اليمين صورة مشجعة جدا لينا أن فى رجاء حتى اللحظة الأخيرة بقدر ما صورة اللص اليسار فى منتهى التحذير لينا جدا , فاللص اليمين حاز على الثلاثة فضائل الخلاصية (الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة ) فى لحظة ونحن قد رأينا الإيمان والرجاء فى رجاؤه ملكوت السيد المسيح , ورأينا المحبة لما أتضحت محبته للسيد المسيح وهو لم يكن له أى شىء ممكن يقدمه للسيد المسيح لأن كل عضو فيه كان متسمر على خشبة الصليب ومربوط , ولكن ما كان حرا فيه هو لسانه وقلبه , وهو أعطاهم للسيد المسيح , يعنى أعطى كل ما هو حر فيه للسيد المسيح , وعلشان كده بولس الرسول قال هذه الآية فى رومية10: 9 9لأَنَّكَ إِنِ اعْتَرَفْتَ بِفَمِكَ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ وَآمَنْتَ بِقَلْبِكَ أَنَّ اللهَ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ خَلَصْتَ. لأنك أن آمنت بقلبك وأعترفت بلسانك أن المسيح رب خلصت يعنى القلب يؤمن به والفم يعترف به , وهذا ما فعله اللص اليمين سلم قلبه ولسانه للسيد المسيح ولذلك أصبح له الفضائل الخلاصية الثلاثة1-الإيمان برغم أن الظروف لا تساعده على ذلك على الإطلاق  2-والرجاء وهو طلب من ميت حياة , طيب هو فى حد بيعمل كده ؟ مش ممكن لأن كل الناس شافت السيد المسيح على الصليب بيموت 3-والمحبة أنه طلب من معدم عروّه من كل شىء حتى هدومه الملكوت , وهذا هو السؤال كيف يعطى مائت حياة وكيف يعطى معدم ملكوتا لكن أنكشف وأنفتح قلبه ناحية السيد المسيح لما شعر بوجود الله ووجود السيد المسيح بجواره وبصلاته الأولى والأخيرة فى نفس الوقت ربح بيها كل شىء وكأنه نفذ وصية السيد المسيح التى قالها لكل الناس (أطلبوا أولا ملكوت الله وبره وباقى الأشياء تزاد لكم) واللص اليمين لم يطلب أن ينزل من على الصليب لكى يتمتع بملكوت الأرض أو بالحياة الأرضية لكن طلب ملكوت الله وبره وهو طلب الملكوت حتى لو لن يزد كل شىء أرضى كما قال السيد المسيح أن باقى الأشياء تزاد لكم , وظل طالبا فقط الملكوت , وأحنا ساعات نعمل نفسنا ناصحين على ربنا وعلشان نوصل لكلمة باقى الأشياء تزاد لنا , طيب مفيش مانع نطلب ملكوت الله وبره ! وكمان نضعه أو طلبة , لكن طبعا ليس الهدف هو ملكوت الله وبره ولكن الهدف باقى الأشياء تزاد لكم , وكانت نعمة السيد المسيح أغلى من الطلبة التى طلبها اللص اليمين والآباء بيعلقوا تعليق لطيف أن هذا اللص أستمر لصا حتى آخر لحظة لأنه سرق الملكوت فى آخر لحظة يعنى عدى كل الخطوات فى لحظة واحدة وسرق الملكوت وأحنا اللى عاملين نعافر ونجاهد ونقع ونقوم وهو فى لحظة واحدة كان نشل الملكوت  , فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ». وكان هذا رد السيد المسيح على إعتراف اللص   «اذْكُرْنِي يَا رَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ».  ونلاحظ أن كل كلمة قالها اللص ربنا رد عليها بكلمة  1- اللص قاله أذكرنى  يعنى أفتكرنى وهى بتدل على أنه أعترف بالسيد المسيح كديان يحكم وعلشان كده بيقول له وأنت بتحكم كديان أفتكرنى  2- قال يارب , وهو هنا أعترف بالسيد المسيح رب وإله وسيد الكل 3- وقال متى  وكلمة متى تشير إلى الزمن  وأعترف أن السيد المسيح هو صاحب الزمن وما وراء الزمن  أو الأبدية فى نفس الوقت 4- وقال جئت فى ملكوتك , وهو هنا أعترف بأن السيد المسيح ملك قادم  , يبقى فى عبارته أعترف بالسيد المسيح كديّان وأعترف بيه كرب وأعترف بيه كصاحب للزمن لأن كلمة متى جئت تعنى وقت ما حاتيجى بمزاجك وكلمة جئت بتاعة المخاطب أو جئت أنت وليس جئت أنا علشان فى بعض الناس بتنطقها غلط , وأعترف بيه كملك , ونشوف رد السيد المسيح عليه 1- قال اليوم وهنا السيد المسيح بيرد كصاحب للزمن وللأبدية , 2- وقال تكون , يعنى أنت بتكلمنى كديان طيب ستكون أو الكينونة , وأنت بتطالبنى كديان أحكم ليك طيب أنا حأقول لك تكون سأضعك فى هذا الوضع كديان , 3- وقال معى , يعنى بتعترف بى كرب إذا حاتكون معايا أنا الرب 4- وقال فى الفردوس , وأنت بتكلمنى كملك سأضعك معايا فى فردوسى  و كلمة الفردوس هذه لأول مرة تذكر فى الأناجيل اللى السيد المسيح نطقها (كلمة الفردوس) طيب ما هو معنى كلمة فردوس ؟ أو paradise هى كلمة فارسية ظهرت فى عصر الفرس أو مملكة فارس ومادى والتى ظهرت فى آخرها أستير الملكة , وهى كلمة فارسية معناها حديقة ذات أسوار أو جنينة ليها اسوار يعنى ليست حديقة عامة ولكنها حديقة خاصة وليس أى أحد يستطيع أن يدخلها , وكلمة الفردوس أطلقت على حدائق الملك (أو ملك فارس) وكان ملك فارس ليه عادة جميلة جدا إذا أحب أن يكرّم أحد وأنه يرحّب بواحد لأنه بيحبه كان بيجعله رفيق المسير معه فى الحديقة أو فى الفردوس ’ ةلذلك كانت العبارة الجميلة التى قالها السيد المسيح للص اليمين أنك انت اللص حا تكون رفيق المسير معى فى فردوسى الخاص وليس غدا بل اليوم , وكلمة اليوم كان ليها رد على بدعة المطهر التى أعتنقتها بعض الطوائف أن النفس بعد ما بتروح بتروح لمكان تتعذب فيه شوية علشان تتنظف من خطاياها , وإذا كان فى مطهر فكان بالأولى أكثر واحد محتاج إليه هو اللص ولكن أهو مفيش مطهرولا حاجة من الكلام الفارغ ده  لأن السيد المسيح قال لللص كلمة اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس أو معايا فى الحديقة ذات الأسوار اللى مش أى حد يقدر يدخلها وأنت حاتمشى برفقة الملك الذى طلبت منه أنه يذكرك فى ملكوته , كان السيد المسيح موجود ما بين لص اليمين ولص اليسار وكأنه بيستدعى لحظة الآخرة حيث يكون الخراف عن اليمين والجداء عن اليسار ويقول لهم فى متى 25: 34 34ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي،رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ. وهذه هى الخراف التى آمنت وأحبت وتبعت , بينما الجداء حا يقول لهم 41«ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لِإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ، وهذه هى الصورة التى رسمها السيد المسيح لما قال عندما يجلس أبن الإنسان على عرشه , وعرش السيد المسيح هو الصليب , وهذان اللصان بيورونا أنه لا يكفى مشاهدة السيد المسيح على الصليب علشان قلبى يلين ويحطم القساوة اللى جوايا , إنما منظر الصليب مع إدراك نعمة الله اللى وراء الصليب وقبول هذه النعمة هو اللى كفيل بأنه يغيّر بداخلى أشياء كثيرة وعلشان كده السيد المسيح رفض بكاء بنات أورشليم لأنه ليس المنظر هو الذى سيغيّر الإنسان لكن النعمة التى هى وراء المنظر هى التى تغيّر.
اللص اليمين مات بعد السيد المسيح وذلك واضح من هذه الآيات فى يوحنا 19: 31- 33 31ثُمَّ إِذْ كَانَ اسْتِعْدَادٌ، فَلِكَيْ لاَ تَبْقَى الأَجْسَادُ عَلَى الصَّلِيبِ فِي السَّبْتِ، لأَنَّ يَوْمَ ذَلِكَ السَّبْتِ كَانَ عَظِيماً، سَأَلَ الْيَهُودُ بِيلاَطُسَ أَنْ تُكْسَرَ سِيقَانُهُمْ وَيُرْفَعُوا. 32فَأَتَى الْعَسْكَرُ وَكَسَرُوا سَاقَيِ الأَوَّلِ وَالآخَرِ الْمَصْلُوبِ مَعَهُ. 33وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ لَمْ يَكْسِرُوا سَاقَيْهِ، لأَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْهُ قَدْ مَاتَ.  وفى رسالة بولس الرسول لأهل افسس 4: 8- 9  8لِذَلِكَ يَقُولُ: «إِذْ صَعِدَ إِلَى الْعَلاَءِ سَبَى سَبْياً وَأَعْطَى النَّاسَ عَطَايَا».9وَأَمَّا أَنَّهُ «صَعِدَ»، فَمَا هُوَ إِلاَّ إِنَّهُ نَزَلَ أَيْضاً أَوَّلاً إِلَى أَقْسَامِ الأَرْضِ السُّفْلَى. ويتضح أن السيد المسيح عند لحظة موته نزل الجحيم أولا وهذا واضح أيضا فى أعمال الرسل 1: 30- 31 30فَإِذْ كَانَ نَبِيّاً وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ اللهَ حَلَفَ لَهُ بِقَسَمٍ أَنَّهُ مِنْ ثَمَرَةِ صُلْبِهِ يُقِيمُ الْمَسِيحَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ لِيَجْلِسَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ 31سَبَقَ فَرَأَى وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْ قِيَامَةِ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ لَمْ تُتْرَكْ نَفْسُهُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ رَأَى جَسَدُهُ فَسَاداً. وكان لابد من نزول السيد المسيح إلى الجحيم لكى يحقق ما قاله أشعياء النبى 61: 1 1 رُوحُ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ أَرْسَلَنِي لأَعْصِبَ مُنْكَسِرِي الْقَلْبِ لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَسْبِيِّينَ بِالْعِتْقِ وَلِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ.  وهذا ما قرأه السيد المسيح عند دخوله المجمع فى الناصرة فى لوقا 4: 16- 19 16وَجَاءَ إِلَى النَّاصِرَةِ حَيْثُ كَانَ قَدْ تَرَبَّى. وَدَخَلَ الْمَجْمَعَ حَسَبَ عَادَتِهِ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ وَقَامَ لِيَقْرَأَ، 17فَدُفِعَ إِلَيْهِ سِفْرُ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ. وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ السِّفْرَ وَجَدَ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ مَكْتُوباً فِيهِ: 18«رُوحُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ، لأَنَّهُ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ، أَرْسَلَنِي لأَشْفِيَ الْمُنْكَسِرِي الْقُلُوبِ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ ولِلْعُمْيِ بِالْبَصَرِ، وَأُرْسِلَ الْمُنْسَحِقِينَ فِي الْحُرِّيَّةِ، 19وَأَكْرِزَ بِسَنَةِ الرَّبِّ الْمَقْبُولَةِ». فالسيد المسيح نزل إلى الجحيم وهو لم يرى جسده فسادا وسبى المأسورين فى قبضة الشيطان وأطلقهم أحرارا فى لحظة موته ونزوله إلى الجحيم و أخذهم إلى الفردوس فى طرفة عين ثم أتى بعدهم اللص اليمين بعد موته وكان له شرف أن يحظى بحب وتكريم وصحبة رب المجد ملك الملوك فى فردوسه كما وعده بقوله أنك اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس  ,إن دم السيد المسيح هو الذى قدسنا وطهرنا لله وجعلنا أهلا لنكون معه من ساعة إيماننا ومعموديتنا , وينبغى أن نقبل الخلاص مجانا كاللص اليمين وعلينا بالسلوك والإجتهاد والسهر والصحو والصلاة فهى لأجل مجد الله ولتكميل الخلاص المجانى المعطى لنا لأنه كم من كثيرين قد أضاعوا خلاصهم المرتقب بإعمالهم الفاسدة وكم من كثيرين أيضا قد إقتنوا الخلاص بإيمانهم وتوبتهم , وينبغى أن نعلم أنه لا يوجد فرق بيننا وبين هذا اللص اليمين من حيث المذنوبية , ولكن الإيمان هو الذى جلب له خلاص ربنا يسوع المسيح وهو السبيل الوحيد الآن أمامنا لذات الطريق نحو الفردوس,  وأتمنى أن يتحقق ذلك للكل ومنهم أنا , فهل أنتم مستعدين بعد ؟ . 
والى اللقاء مع التأملات والقراءات فى صلب السيد المسيح راجيا أن يترك كلامى هذا نعمة فى قلوبكم العطشه لكلمة الله ولألهنا الملك والقوة و المجد إلى الأبد آمين.
أخوكم  +++ فكرى جرجس*


----------

